# Growing moss



## Jaap (13 Apr 2013)

Hello,

I have this piece of moss and would like to grow more out of it. How do I achieve that? 






Thanks


----------



## windyboona (13 Apr 2013)

Looks like its on its last legs mate ! Best  call the priest ;(


----------



## Jaap (13 Apr 2013)

Its a terrestrial moss mot an aquatic one. If that counts for anything


----------



## windyboona (13 Apr 2013)

I've grown moss before from seed for my bonsais , and used John innes no1 which I baked in the oven for a while to kill any beasties and bacteria ( sterile) .
Then put it in a propagater tray and moistened then planted the seeds and popped the lid on.
Remember to keep it nice and damp in there by spraying it everyday not wet though.
Painfully slow growing from seed !


----------



## kirk (17 Apr 2013)

Stick it to the roof of my house its guaranteed to grow. what are your plans for this moss?


----------



## Jaap (18 Apr 2013)

I want to use it in pots of flowers


----------



## kirk (18 Apr 2013)

Ah I see. As a moisture retainer?. .


----------



## dean (19 Apr 2013)

I'm sure I've read somewhere to cut it up and mix it with yoghurt then spread it where you want it to grow


----------



## weasel (22 Apr 2013)

Jaap said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have this piece of moss and would like to grow more out of it. How do I achieve that?
> 
> ...


 
I just flatten the soil on top of the pot,lay it on then keep it watered and out the sun..


----------



## Jaap (24 Apr 2013)

Out of the sun or into the sun?


----------



## weasel (24 Apr 2013)

Keep it shaded..


----------

